# I need help identifying these saltwater crabs...Anyone?



## crazyfishlady (Nov 4, 2007)

I had purchased 2 Live Tonga rocks for my saltwater aquarium and a couple of crabs hitched a ride. I have no idea what breed they are. I have been doing much research online and haven't found anything that resembles them. They do seem to love algae though. Their bodies are dark brown and smooth and their legs are hairy and striped brown and white. They are about the size of a quarter. Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Felicia (Jul 17, 2008)

I think they are a type of Mithrax crab. 

http://www.melevsreef.com/pics/1203/mithrax7.jpg

Check out december 26th 2003

http://www.melevsreef.com/archives/2003_12_01_archive.html

I would put him in your sump or refugium just to be safe. It will grow quite large and eat small fish.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Ooohhh.... the rare and elusive googly-eyed shadow crab.

No, not really, but that's as good a name for it as any.

It does look like a Mithrax type of crab, for the most part, but it could also be one of those rare little weirdos you never see. I've never seen one of those in over 25 years of reefkeeping, but some other joker in south dakota may well have a tank completely overrrun with them. I know that's no help at all, but maybe search for something like "Black +Mithrax" and you'll get lucky.


----------

